# Suffixes for roads



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

What are some of the suffixes added to street names in your area? Include any that you can think of, from urban to suburban to rural.

Here's some from my area:

Street
Road
Highway
Parkway
Drive
Court
Avenue
Close
Lane
Alley
Way
Turn
Circle
Row
Mews
Place
Boulevard
Pike
Trail


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

-straße (Hauptstraße)
-weg (Steinchesweg)
-allee (Laurentiusallee)
-gasse (Brotgasse)
-gässchen (Glockengießergässchen)
-platz (Zentralplatz)
-damm (Kurfüstendamm)
-markt (Viehmarkt)
-ring (Hansaring)
-boulevard (Europaboulevard)
-hof (Domfreihof)
-ufer (Zurlaubener Ufer)
-kai (Untermainkai)

outside towns just

Kreisstraße
Landstraße / Staatsstraße
Bundesstraße
Autobahn


prefixes are

Im (ex: Im Mühlengarten)
Am (ex: Am roten Tor)
Auf (ex: Auf der braunen Erde
Unter (ex: Unter den Linden)


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

To add to xzmattzx's list, I have also seen "Line" (not Lane).


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I think you names all the suffixes for highways in Texas but some prefixes are:


Loop
Spur
F.M. (Farm to Market)
R.M. (Ranch to Market)
Park Road
Beltway

...all followed by a number.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Some common-used ones in the Netherlands:

- straat
- laan
- weg
- plein
- markt
- ...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

In Hungary:
These can be adresses:
köz(absolutely minor road)
sor(minor road)
utca(road)
út(more important road)
körút(literally ringroad,but not highway and such,inside a city)
sugárút(bouleward)
tér(square)

These cant be adresses:
bekötőút(even more minor than köz)
mellékút(2nd class road)aka másodrendű út
főút(1st class main road)aka elsőrendű út
autóút(expressway)
autópálya(highway)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Croatia:

-ulica (street)
-avenija (avenue)
-trg (square)
-prilaz (approach)
-cesta (road, but inside the city it is often used as term for some more important street)
-put (path)
-obala (seaside)
-riva (waterfront)
-šetalište (promenade)
-odvojak (diverging road)
-ogranak (branch)
-vidikovac (belvedere)

outside the city:
-put (path, usually dusty road)
-cesta (road)
-magistrala (main road, highway)
-brza cesta, poluautocesta (expressway)
-autocesta (motorway)


----------



## Moveax (May 18, 2006)

Quay

eg; Lambton Quay. Which rather interestingly is actually not on the waters edge anymore. In Wellington there are several Quay's but two of them are totally inland, due to reclamation that happened after the streets were named.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

For the Netherlands there are also:

-steeg
-plaats
-baan
-hof
-dijk
-singel
-kade
-pad


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Patrick, what is the difference between Strasse and Gasse?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A thought a gasse is more like a narrow alley. 
A Straße can by any kind of road, but they mostly mean normal urban residential roads, however it can be a larger one to (Arlbergstraße, Hochalpenstraße etc).


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

A Gasse is mostly a small narrow street inside a city (mosty midage city) with a high density of buildings


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

In Australia I've seen Parade.


----------



## fredru$ (Jun 22, 2004)

*In Poland:*
zaułek - backstreet
ulica - street
aleja - avenue
bulwar - boulvard
plac - square
rynek - market square
droga - road
szosa - road 
trasa - route
droga ekspresowa - expressway
autostrada - motorway


----------



## hinto (Jul 15, 2005)

I've seen these in Hong Kong:

- Crescent
- Quadrant
- Circuit
- Strand
- Praya
- Rise


----------



## fredru$ (Jun 22, 2004)

^^ I've never heard of such in all around road context, in the USA. 
It seems like Canada and US spreak different languages 


.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

fredru$ said:


> aleja - avenue
> bulwar - boulvard


what is the difference between _avenue_ and _boulevard_?

(btw _droga_ in croatian means _drug_s  )


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

fredru$ said:


> *In Poland:*
> 
> droga - road


is "drogowa" a plural form of droga? Or is that "drogi"?


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Chris1491 said:


> is "drogowa" a plural form of droga? Or is that "drogi"?


It's adjective. Plural form is "drogi".


----------



## fredru$ (Jun 22, 2004)

Chris1491 said:


> *is "drogowa" a plural form of droga? Or is that "drogi"?*


* "drogi " - is a plural of droga

"drogowa", "drogowy" are adjectives of droga.* 
The first one is of feminine gender and the second one is of masculine gender. For exemple: 
fem.
mapa drogowa = road map 
policja drogowa = road police (traffic police)
kontrola drogowa = road control (check point)

masc.
znak drogowy = road sign
robotnik drogowy = road worker, laborer
wypadek drogowy = road accident


.


----------

